# Alaskan Clydesdale



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: Poor animal.

http://www.explorenorth.com/blog/alaska_clydesdale.jpg :shock:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

That makes me sad  I love moose. Every time I go up to northern MN, I always strain to see a wild moose, and it never happens. I think they are so majestic and are a staple of our nations wildlife. To be treated like that is just an abomination. 

Okay, that might have been a little harsh, but I think it's sad.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

It's no different than a horse being used for logging. :? I kind of applaud the guy. The moose looks like he is in good condition and fed well. And the logger is being responsible enough to use sustainable techniques instead of bulldozing and spewing emissions all over one of the last wilderness areas.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i agree with the above post. the animal doesnt look in any pain and doesnt look skinny. i also give the guy a pat on the back. thats acctually really neat to have a moose doing that.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awwww


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> It's no different than a horse being used for logging. :? I kind of applaud the guy. The moose looks like he is in good condition and fed well. And the logger is being responsible enough to use sustainable techniques instead of bulldozing and spewing emissions all over one of the last wilderness areas.


This was extremely common all over the moose's territory. The only problem was that you couldn't use them during the rut. They are completely unmanageable. This animal looks in very good shape actually. Better than many I have seen in the wild. There is no reason for pity for him. He's a happy camper. Trust me, if a moose isn't happy, you are gonna KNOW it.!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking Northernmomma. I figured if the Moose had a problem with it he would have made it known! :wink:


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

i laughed when i saw the picture, and then i read all these posts saying poor animal. i'm a bit shocked at the inital reaction really. The first thing that came to mind is exactly what northernmama and Dumas have implicated. a moose is obviously a huge animal, and he's not going to take anything mean-spirited from a human (unless the human has a gun, in which case the moose doesnt have much of a chance). but in this case, the use of the moose seems alright and not inhumane.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ha ha... The use of the moose....that made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

brightside said:


> i laughed when i saw the picture, and then i read all these posts saying poor animal. i'm a bit shocked at the inital reaction really. The first thing that came to mind is exactly what northernmama and Dumas have implicated. a moose is obviously a huge animal, and he's not going to take anything mean-spirited from a human (unless the human has a gun, in which case the moose doesnt have much of a chance). but in this case, the use of the moose seems alright and not inhumane.


You have to remember the Moose is a wild animal and should left as such. They are not build to be used as seen in the photo.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't know about you all, but the photo looks "shopped" to me ????


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

acctually the image is a fake!

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_work_moose_in_harness.htm


work moose do exist though.









The unusual beasts of burden pictured here were a pair of moose, hand-raised by owner Peachy Prouden. The photo was taken at Athabasca Landing, Alberta in 1898.










Complete caption reads: Ben Moore's moose in harness, Skaguay Alaska. Gertrude in buggy, ready for the start. J.B. Moore at right.


http://urbanlegends.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.chezmaya.com/insolite/moose.htm


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow heres an image that will shock you :shock: 

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_moose_on_wires.htm


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> wow heres an image that will shock you :shock:
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_moose_on_wires.htm


wow. poor guy...he didnt see that coming... haha he was "slightly peeved" i bet he was more than slightly...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> It's no different than a horse being used for logging. :? I kind of applaud the guy. The moose looks like he is in good condition and fed well. And the logger is being responsible enough to use sustainable techniques instead of bulldozing and spewing emissions all over one of the last wilderness areas.


I agree ^^. In my opinion, the picture is pretty amusing.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I have never like horse-drawn carts and stuff like that and I think I will never change my mind about it because to me, they were made to be left alone if they are from the wild or ridden. I am OK with camels and stuff because they were used to transport light thing, but with animals doing/pulling heaving things like that I really don't like.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> You have to remember the Moose is a wild animal and should left as such. They are not build to be used as seen in the photo.


You have to remember the Horse is a wild animal and should be left as such. They are not built to be used as seen in the photo, or as a dressage animal, or for eventing, or for racing, or for being locked up in a stall for any period of time at all, or a lot of stuff -- hence why we have to spend extra care and medical attention on them... 

Don't kid yourself on this one M2G, the moose is WELL able to do this kind of work. They are HUGE. Have you ever seen one up close in the wild? Even at a distance? I have. They are also very curious and intelligent animals. Hence our ability to train them. 

What about caribou (reindeer) that are used as sled animals? Very common and very useful. Not too many animals could do the job the caribou do.

What about elephants used in forestry? What about carrier pigeons? What about rescue dogs? What about Siamese guard cats? Every animal we have domesticated started out wild at some point. Moose are just out of your element, I think, so you don't get it the same way.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

northernmama said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > You have to remember the Moose is a wild animal and should left as such. They are not build to be used as seen in the photo.
> ...


not to start an argument w/ M2G, but..bingo, northern mama.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i too have to agree, every thing on earth has a perpuses


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

The pic kinda looks fake...


----------

